# Nominated for an Award



## Ian Whates (Jan 10, 2010)

Ehm, I appear to have had three of my short stories nominated for the long list for the British Science Fiction Association Awards... 

BSFA Awards 2009 - Nominations


----------



## Boneman (Jan 10, 2010)

Way to go, Ian, that is fantastic!! Especially when you look at the company you're keeping...Well done, you deserve this, soooo much. Can I vote?


----------



## Pyan (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent, Ian. Good luck!...


----------



## nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

That's great Ian, crongatulations


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody; it's only nominations, obviously, but still very gratifying. 

Boneman, nominations can be made by any member of the BSFA. The six in each category with the most nominations then form the shortlist, and the winner is then voted for from that shortlist by the membership of the BSFA (again) and the attendees of Eastercon, with the winners announced at a ceremony during Eastercon.


----------



## chopper (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian is far too modest to point out that another 2 short story nominations went to his own Newcon Press, as well as one nom for cover art.
for which, obviously, congrats!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 10, 2010)

Having read Ian's Gift of Joy I'm not surprised. His words were easy to read and I thoroughly enjoyed the book. 

He's the up and coming star of Chrons and also my hero, this time next year he'll be walking on water!

Grovel...grovel...grovel...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, this is very impressive, Ian!  Hearty congratulations on each count!


----------



## blacknorth (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done, our kid...


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done Ian, how long till the short list is announced??


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 11, 2010)

Top work, Ian!


----------



## Fried Egg (Jan 11, 2010)

And I shall be shortly reading one of them: "The Assistant".


----------



## Mouse (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done, Ian!! That's really good.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks very much everybody. 

Sue, not sure when the shortlist is announced -- nominations close this coming Saturday, so hopefully not long after that. 

FE, hope you enjoy it! I've just spoken to the publishers and they've agreed to post the story on the Solaris website tomorrow, free to read. I'll post a link if and when for anyone interested. 

Thanks, Chopper, yes, NewCon Press have done gratifyingly well; particularly pleased to see Dave Hutchinson's _The Push_ listed, which is an outstanding story. Rumour has it that this particular piece might be in line for another accolade or two as well, but Mum's the word. 

Gary, walking on water??? Huh! Have you seen the size of me? I get nervous walking on concrete, let alone water!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 11, 2010)

Ian Whates said:


> Gary, walking on water??? Huh! Have you seen the size of me? I get nervous walking on concrete, let alone water!


 
Well considering I'm 20 stone and six foot three, I thought you were just a mere slip of a lad.

I got on some of those speaking scales the other day and it said, 'Your height is eight foot six.' Bum bum!

Anyway back to biting the top of me bottle of Newcastle Brown


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 12, 2010)

Woot! Woot!  Congrats, Ian.  This is great news!


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Ian and good luck!


----------



## J-WO (Jan 13, 2010)

The boy done good...

Next few years and you'll be polishing a Hugo on the mantelpiece, mate.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 13, 2010)

Well done Ian.

Are you having anything included for this year's Hugo nominations/ballot Ian?

Seeing that it's taking place in my hometown of Melbourne in 2010 and I've both voted for and attended the Hugos previously, I have a keen interest in such matters...


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations Ian! And also thanks - you've just reminded me that I need to send in my nominations before Saturday...


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 15, 2010)

gary compton said:


> Well considering I'm 20 stone and six foot three, I thought you were just a mere slip of a lad.


 
20 stone, Gary? A mere light-weight!

Thanks, Patrick, and yes, don't forget to vote! The more people who nominate, the more valid the award process becomes.

As for a Hugo, J-Wo and Gollum, I wish! One step at a time... I'm just delighted to get nominated for the BSFAs.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jan 24, 2010)

I just read "The Assistant" today, nice story! I like stories that explore the many-worlds interpretation of quantum mechanics.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, FE! 

Somehow this story seems to have stumbled, blinking and disorientated, onto the actual shortlist for the awards...

As a result, I've just posted it online, free to read for anyone who would like to:

Ian Whates | The Assistant


----------



## Fried Egg (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations once again! 

It's actually quite an interesting scenario/setting; following the lives of corporate cleaners who have to deal, not only with regular cleaning activities, but also having to clean out robot/viral attacks as well. There's quite a bit of scope for more stories or even a novel in there I think. I don't know if you've considered that at all?


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jan 26, 2010)

Great news, Ian - congratulations on making the shortlist! It was definitely worth me voting then! 

And I like your new blog site too - very swish!


----------



## Morpheus42 (Jan 28, 2010)

Woot!!  Nice one Ian, or should I say 'Nice three' ?


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Jan 29, 2010)

Hearty congratz!


----------

